# 3 months in...



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

well started hitting the weights again after takin some time out and thought id post a few pics any comments etc welcome also *constructive CRISITISM*.. Trying to bulk up at the min so let me know what you think...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice base to build on mate.

Just keep hitting the heavy compounds and eating like a horse 

(you almost showed some brain in that last pic, lol)


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

your back is good you can see from the stretchmarks , lil more work on the delts and the legs and especially the calves, this is a weak point for the majority of us. more tri's and forearms, great lats! what does your tattoo mean mate! welcome to the board


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> (you almost showed some brain in that last pic, lol)


just realised tried to hold it the best i could but you know what they say about black guys lol

thanks for comments helps keeps ya motivated proud of my back just wish everything else would grow!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

You have some nice shape to buid on and look like you stay relatively lean, hit the legs hard and the food aswell, nice shape appearing in the chest also, your arms will grow as everything else does.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

just give it time bud, it will not happen overnight..

train hard, eat well and you will grow - simple.


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

tried to keep with the same sort of shots for comparison..





































no legs shots will have some tommorow possibly!!

any comments welcome:gun:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Definately some more mass there, good progress for 3 months - normally over that short a time period nothing would be noticable. You do seem to suffer with stretch marks though - there are some moisturisers & supps available that help with these.

p.s. love the beard


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lookin better mate, keep it up


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

quality progress mate, your taking a nice shape, bf seems pretty low also


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

megatron said:


> Definately some more mass there, good progress for 3 months - normally over that short a time period nothing would be noticable. You do seem to suffer with stretch marks though - there are some moisturisers & supps available that help with these.
> 
> p.s. love the beard


thanks mate growing beard to be the 1st black santa for the kids lol!!

thanks for the comments!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking good mate, back width is your strong point - great V-taper already.

Back thickness could do with some work, but it'll come - keep hitting those dead lifts and bent over rows.

Arms and delts are getting there, keep hitting thos triceps hard and also, for the rear delts have you tried prone flyes? That'll help in the rear dbl bi's.

Lastly.....same problem as me, upper chest thickness pretty much non-existant, iv'e been starting every workout now with incline flyes to pre-exhaust then incline barbell press (alternate with dumbells every month or so) and iv'e seen some pretty good improvments....maybe worth a shot for you if your not already doing it?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think your training is going well but probably not eating enough to grow. You can see that you have genetics for growth but you are an ectomorph so you will need a lot more food.


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Looking good mate, back width is your strong point - great V-taper already.
> 
> Back thickness could do with some work, but it'll come - keep hitting those dead lifts and bent over rows.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice some good points pointed out there yes upper chest is just not happening tried decline bench's but thats not made much of an improvement,

whats is prone flyes?

Tinytom*Re: 3 months in...*

I think your training is going well but probably not eating enough to grow. You can see that you have genetics for growth but you are an ectomorph so you will need a lot more food.

i seem to eat a fair amount but just not of proberly of good quality think thats where i could be going wrong...

whats an ectomorph sounds well dodgy?!

thanks again...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ectomorph is a body type, typically light framed with very lean muscle.

Endomorph is the opposite, thick bones, fat mass as well as muscle mass.

Mesomorph is in between and what most successful bbers are. There are exceptions and these three by no means classify everyone.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

simeon69 said:


> Thanks for the advice some good points pointed out there yes upper chest is just not happening *tried decline bench's* but thats not made much of an improvement,
> 
> whats is prone flyes?


Decline benches would be where your going wrong...put an incline on the bench, so your raised up - trust me, it'll make a difference.

Prone flyes, errr hard to explain i'll give a link to them;

http://abcbodybuilding.com/exercise3/pronedumbellfly.htm


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

You need to go to the gym with the aim off getting, so that means lifting big and eating big. You have to train at intensity, hard and heavy. Get all that chicken and rice down you.


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

my stats are

neck 17 1/2"

chest 36"

waist 29"

arm (bicep flexed) 15 1/2"

f/arm 12"

thigh 22"

calve 14"

weight 13.4 stone approx 180lbs

i think i do look slightly biger than what the pics are showing also i think im holding a fair bit of body fat would i look better if i dropped some?

thanks sim


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

more progress pisc current weight 14st exactly-196lbs









































































any comments welcome thanks


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I think your doing great mate.

One thing though....

Where you get your hat I want it!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Has DaPS looked at his C*ck yet? must have, but just will not post


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

simeon69 said:


> thanks mate growing beard to be the *1st black santa for the kids lol!!*
> 
> thanks for the comments!!


lmao..... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Some obvious changes there mate, well done, keep going at it!

Very small waist btw


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nah not the first black santa, you not seen the friday after next mate! hohoho merry christmas mother ****ers.

I just want your ****ing hat lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Looking great mate.. More work needed on the quads. But great progress.


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> I think your doing great mate.
> 
> One thing though....
> 
> Where you get your hat I want it!


lol had it years just so attached to it i always wear it no matter what lol had a 306 convertable and wore it with the top down lol:crazy:


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys think ive had most improvement in the quads but just cant get no seperation or nothing adding mass which happy about but they dont look to good...

any tips or is that down to my diet?

already squatting front and rear, hack squat and leg extention to hit the quads...


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

since changing gyms feel alll the better for it feels like a fresh start, starting to input cardio slowly to get a bit off condition on the mass ive gained current weight is 14st 5lb lost a few lbs but thats expected.. feeling great on the whole

some pics to come

thanks sim


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

this is me when i started out...














































sim

reps please lol!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

simeon69 said:


> tried to keep with the same sort of shots for comparison..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you look a little bit like Chris Rock in your bi shot mate, good noticeable progress  Tiny waist bro!


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

and some more progress pics just before i started my second cycle were takin off my phone so sorry about the quality!!




























and my arty shot


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

More thickness in back and arms it looks like Simeon and Pecs look to have added some mass too

Good going bro!


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks mate comments appreciated!!

sim


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great progress, you have much to be proud of. Keep it going...


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like you've been doing a lot of back work over the past few months, good progress mate


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks for the comments owe the back to deadlifts which until i came to here i didnt do and since then its came on alot...

sim


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

simeon69 said:


> thanks for the comments owe the back to deadlifts which until i came to here i didnt do and since then its came on alot...
> 
> sim


it is very noticeable dude, lot more thickness keep doing what your doing


----------



## big_lifta (Apr 17, 2008)

check the black drum. that yard is a merker. x


----------

